# Just for Fun Skoda Octavia Taxi (Pink to Red)



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Just for Fun Skoda Octavia Taxi (Pink to Red)*

I was contacted by the owners of this Octavia as I had previously worked on his sons wife's New VW Polo and carried out a protection detail. Unfortunately as in some inquires these seem to fall by the way side and 4 months passed by. Before further contact was made again. He was looking for his taxi to be red once more and we discuss various options as we had previously. He opted for just to have the colour restored and a price was agreed.

Skoda on arrival








As you can see in the following picture she was not in the best of states. But this is where my warp sense of humour comes in, as I do love transforming less that desirable car. I have been part of some mad project in the past and this is no different. So here we go.










































































































Not to mention the lovely faded paintwork.


















Onto the general wash process. Although it was in need of heavy cleaners. This would them effect the paint due it being single stage. Rather than a general APC. I choose a degreaser to aid the breakdown of the algae and moss., which was present on all surfaces and gaps.
During cleaning and snow foaming. You can see the grime being broken down and running from the car. The product I choose was one that I have been put though it passes over the last few weeks and it was 1ne from Russ & Reflexology. More in time on my thoughts of the product as a whole.

























































































Rinsed off Two Bucketed and brought in doors of claying and drying off.
This is how the car looks at this stage of the detail.





































Further inspections where taken combined with paint readings to confirm levels and looking for inconsistencies. Defects present as you will seen not only was the car faded. But has hard a hard life with brush and car washes. Which would have also contributed to the lack of colour and clarity, within the finish.




































































































MMMMM Not the greatest in areas. But we can only work within the paint levels and considering the level of defect present. The decision was made to run with a ****tail on none diminishing abrasives on a polishing pad. So I could increase or decrease the cut accordingly as I worked around the car. The only area that showed up visually and with readings was the tailgate, as this had been clear coated in a past repair.









On to correction Before During and Afters.
I carried out a test set monitor removal rates based on improvement in gloss and clarity, and was happy with my choice. As correction was not on the cards on this detail.








I carried on and my warp humour caught up with me once more as I knew the owners son was due to pay a visit. I carried out some nice 50/50 as it where on his old mans bonnet. :lol:



















His face was a peach. But no pictures of this event :lol:






















































































































First side completed. Major increase in gloss clarity and looks..





















































































































And Viper strips no more.


















At this point just before I continue to the afters. The owners son had visited and informed me why the change of heart the owner had about the car and the reason it was in such a condition on delivery. The owner has parked the car up under trees at his home. While he tended and cared for his long term terminally ill wife over the past year and a half. She had only recently passed away from the effects of cancer and was now looking to sell the car on to add to the funds he had already gathered to go to Cancer Research. I also told the son that I would also only require payment to cover products used and If I could not donate a few hours to possibly increase the value of the car it would be a hard day.

Tyres dressed with RD50, Paintworks protected with 476, trims dressed with maxolen trim dressing.
So thank you for taking the time to read this write up and I will leave you with the afters. Enjoy. I will be back to posting in the studio very soon with some very nice tasty car.
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very good Gordon, a fantastic turnaround and true enough - memories of that old Transit flooding back. Loved the bonnet stripes! Excellent restoration work of the car's finish, well documented with pictures


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Good to see you back and in the pink! The bonnet stripes could start a new trend, art correction. :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great Gordon and a real detail and turnaround. 
That is class and what detailing work I enjoy doing.

I'll donate to Cancer Research as well as you are a top guy for doing that.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Fella, great to see you back and kicking dull lifeless paint again :thumb: 

Cant say Id have had your discipline, I would have been SO so tempted to have left the Viper Strips  :lol:

Hope you are back to your fighting weight again Gordon, all the very best. As always, a pleasure to read your post :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work, love that pink to red transformation write ups :thumb:.


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

If there was more people like you in the world it would be a better place!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Brilliant!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fantastic turnaround mate :thumb:

Great work!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Brilliant turnaround Gordon! :thumb:


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

That's one way to double a cars value. Looks great!


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Great work, I hope it helps fetch a good price. Nice to see that helping people out seems to be quite common on here. Helps to restore some faith in society with all the bad that goes on around us.


----------



## george73 (May 13, 2011)

Fantastic turnaround, great job


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

could only have been done by an expert nice one gordon :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent transformation mate, and a lovely gesture. Are any pads you use scrap after doing a single stage paint correction? or can they be salvaged? Thanks in advance, Ross.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

a sweet looking car in the end there, and very kind and generous of you to throw labour costs in gratis!


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

great finish and a nice gesture


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

love the bonnet stripes! :lol: great job there, totally looks like a different car :thumb:


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Brilliant. Can't believe how well the car turned out. Love seeing pink to red cars


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Cracking write up and 50/50's :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

where's the finished photos!?!? 





great work as always buddy, and very nice gesture of you as well....

top bloke.. 

:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Excellent turnaround Gordon! sometimes these type of jobs can very satisfying...

Top man also for doing your bit for cancer research! :thumb:

Richard


----------



## coach potato69 (Apr 13, 2010)

Fantastic turnaround fella. I love looking at these before and after pictures. How can you fail to get job satisfaction from that kind if finish.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

well done Gordon

glad to see you back to your best


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

amazing work. can someone just tell me how a car that has never been washed or cleaned, have swirl marks?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

brilliant work.

now thats a way of adding value to a car. should have got a price for a trade in before and after :lol: thats easily added £1000+ onto the car


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

the best polish up i have had the pleasure of seeing, top work. and loving the stripes


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Αwesome Gordon simply awesome!!
Always I enjoy your jobs and write ups :thumb:


----------



## Jose Sepulveda (Feb 25, 2012)

Amazing job ! felicitaciones, is a change of -1 a +1000 !


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Great work Gordan


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Excellent job Gordon, and fair play to you for the gesture, a true gent :thumb:


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Amazing detail, you should of charged him the price of a respray cause that's what the result looks like


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow! what a turn around. 

Love your sense of humour - bonnet strips. 
At one of my previous jobs, one of the guys from the warehouse had a faded maroon Ford Escort estate and when he was out for the day, leaving his car parked at work, one of his colleagues decided his car needed a polish, so he masked up and polished two viper strips down the length of the car including the tail gate. When the owner came back, he said that looks different  then saw what had been done. He was all right with, good sport.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

top turn around


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

There's nothing better than seeing red paintwork (having turned pink) come up as well as this.

Great job!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Amazing work Gordon and a great cause to go with it. It has me thinking about organizing a charity detailing day. Anyone up for that? Aly


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

S63 said:


> Good to see you back and in the pink! The bonnet stripes could start a new trend, art correction. :thumb:


Thank John. I am never far away. But just can free up enough time this weather to get on the forum as often.



Mirror Finish Details said:


> Great Gordon and a real detail and turnaround.
> That is class and what detailing work I enjoy doing.
> 
> I'll donate to Cancer Research as well as you are a top guy for doing that.


Thank you for the Kind word Steve and glad to see you contributing also. Top Guy :thumb:



Mr Face said:


> Hi Fella, great to see you back and kicking dull lifeless paint again :thumb:
> 
> Cant say Id have had your discipline, I would have been SO so tempted to have left the Viper Strips  :lol:
> 
> Hope you are back to your fighting weight again Gordon, all the very best. As always, a pleasure to read your post :thumb:


Mike you are always a true gent and I have the pleasure of calling you a true friend. In the coming days Mike there will be a weight lifted from my shoulders and we the old me will return 



RobertUtley said:


> If there was more people like you in the world it would be a better place!


Thank you and your comments are much appreciated.



Willows-dad said:


> Great work, I hope it helps fetch a good price. Nice to see that helping people out seems to be quite common on here. Helps to restore some faith in society with all the bad that goes on around us.


Thank you and your comments are much appreciated



President Swirl said:


> Excellent transformation mate, and a lovely gesture. Are any pads you use scrap after doing a single stage paint correction? or can they be salvaged? Thanks in advance, Ross.


The pad used on this detail was getting to the end of its life any how. But when it comes to colour transfer. Lets not forget the pad used on a car with clear has the same volume of clear on the surface. It is just we cant see it, as we can with single stage paints. And we wash these. So apart from having a pad with slight discolouration It is no different from others pads used on clearcoated vehicles.



Dixondmn said:


> a sweet looking car in the end there, and very kind and generous of you to throw labour costs in gratis!


What more can a guy do. In the full scheme of things. But I have the satisfaction from the owner and know it was for a good cause. :thumb:



cossienuts said:


> great finish and a nice gesture


Thank You :thumb:


The Cueball said:


> where's the finished photos!?!?
> 
> great work as always buddy, and very nice gesture of you as well....
> 
> ...


Well Mr Clueball. You are another that I can call a good friend and your banter puts a smile on my face even after a long hard one. Chat soon m8.



Rgk Detailing said:


> Excellent turnaround Gordon! sometimes these type of jobs can very satisfying...
> 
> Top man also for doing your bit for cancer research! :thumb:
> 
> Richard


Thank Richard see you tomorrow and mind the Jelly Tots :lol:



steve from wath said:


> well done Gordon
> 
> glad to see you back to your best


Thank Steve. Hope you are well also and that bad back is a distant memory.



jayz_son said:


> amazing work. can someone just tell me how a car that has never been washed or cleaned, have swirl marks?





alxg said:


> Excellent job Gordon, and fair play to you for the gesture, a true gent :thumb:


Thanks



G105ALY said:


> Amazing work Gordon and a great cause to go with it. It has me thinking about organizing a charity detailing day. Anyone up for that? Aly


If you manage to get this ball rolling Sign me up. I am not sure where your based, But I do enjoy working along side like minded individuals. So keep me posted on any uptake.

Thanks for all the great feed back and glad you liked and enjoyed the detail as much as I dis. Does make a difference to get you teeth stuck into a car that requires a bit of TLC.
Gordon.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Some dam fine detailing sir, great turn around.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic turnaround:thumb:


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

awesome work


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice turn around gordon was thinking the other day about cars this bad what can be turned around to this level do we really need all these fancy waxes etc.
if a good wash routine is used


----------



## edison3612 (May 22, 2011)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

great job,looks perfect


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

You never fail to impress Gordon, superb transformation :car: and lovely writeup too

kudos to you for your kind gesture :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

chrisc said:


> Very nice turn around gordon was thinking the other day about cars this bad what can be turned around to this level do we really need all these fancy waxes etc.
> if a good wash routine is used


If my menory serves me right Chris. I am sure you where at Marks old unit many years ago. Where this experiment was carryed on on a bonnet outside. After viewing and seeing water behaviour, everyone pick there favorite side. Lests just say. Well you know the results and what everyone choose on the day. :lol:



zckid said:


> You never fail to impress Gordon, superb transformation :car: and lovely writeup too
> 
> kudos to you for your kind gesture :thumb:


Thank You and always welcome to read comments like yours. :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

now thats much better fella great job.
bet he was over the moon with the end result and thats one taxi i wouldent mind getting into.
hope he dont let it ge in tha state again


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic turnaround :thumb:


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

great work mate


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top turnaround


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

:thumb:nice :thumb:


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

Fantastic Work Gordon and nice to see a detailer like me doing noramally every day cars that have been left for months may be years with out a good wash, or in this case under sad circumstances . Great turn around too. 

have you ever heard of hitting the paint with strong tuck wash to remove that oxidized layer on it , i remember some guy telling me this is what they did years ago.
just a thought


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Fantastic result! Lovely touch with the charitable payment arrangements too, top stuff :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How much was paint readings after compounding?


----------



## TIFF (Aug 16, 2012)

Stunning


----------

